# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.9 - Samsung S5310, LG F220K and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.9.9 - Samsung S5310, LG F220K and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.9.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC Kaiser (KAIS130), LG F220K, LG P870H, Samsung GT-S5310!  *And additional support for:*
HTC One S (PJ40100)!   Medusa Box v1.9.9 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *HTC Kaiser (KAIS130)*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair, Repair CID, Repair IMEI, Unlock (via Read Codes) *HTC Kaiser (KAIS130)*(thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*HTC One S (PJ40100)*  - added Repair CID, Repair IMEI.*LG F220K* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P870H*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-S5310*  - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box - first of all is a performance proving that stability, convenience and high professional approach do exist!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

